# My GTR 32 fro, RUSSIA



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

*My GTR 32 from RUSSIA*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

That's it


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice,now remove that nos sticker on the rear.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet 32 you got there. But as said above, remove the nos sticker in the rear.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice car...but you might wanna get rid of that NOS before you blow the welds on your intake manifold!


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

ok i will do it today =), and put some new photo of my car , today will be a foto session


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

very sweet car.... shame about the nos sticker!!! but it will be removed so its all good


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

=) ok


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome

Had a friend from Saint-Petersburg, cool guy, drunk me and my other friends under table . .

Car looks great, post us pictures from the session, when you get them

Best regards

Chris


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Had a friend from Saint-Petersburg, cool guy, drunk me and my other friends under table . .
> 
> ...


xaxaxaxxa gooood guy, come to russia and we will drink all night long, =) and then street race rrrrrrr


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Eber said:


> Nice car...but you might wanna get rid of that NOS before you blow the welds on your intake manifold!


And then me and the mad scientist are gunna have to rip apart the block, and replace the piston rings you fried hahaha.

Clean R32, Love it! But yeah, the NOS badge has to go lol


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Real fast, i noticed something i didnt before. On your right headlight theres the small arrow going down your bumper, what does it mean?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice front mount and nice three spokes!! Good to see these cars getting all over the world!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Real fast, i noticed something i didnt before. On your right headlight theres the small arrow going down your bumper, what does it mean?


It usually points towards the towing hook on racecars 

Lovely R32 btw :thumbsup:


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Real fast, i noticed something i didnt before. On your right headlight theres the small arrow going down your bumper, what does it mean?


it means that there are to bad roads in russia and i don't know how it say in english to low KLIRENS 15 cm


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

yesterday i told my friend to by me such thing =) 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRXT2&P=0
for my little GT-R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very nice car indeed! Welcome to the forum


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

and this
X-Models - Yokomo Super Drift Tires ZR-DR02 w/Zero-1R ADVAN Red Wheels (2 pcs) ZR-DR15R


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Very nice car indeed! Welcome to the forum


thank you , as russian said sps =) it means SPASIBO:thumbsup:


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

plumwerks said:


> Very nice,now remove that nos sticker on the rear.


as you wish my dear friend =) NO MORE NOS, nos isuke:


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

who can send me the sticker of GTROC in corel draw format , for me to print it and put on my car 

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Nice car zeldurf, white ones are best :thumbsup:

Я послал Вам частное сообщение


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

ZELDURF said:


> it means that there are to bad roads in russia and i don't know how it say in english to low KLIRENS 15 cm


I see! Glad I asked, thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

=) i'll show you our roads =)


----------

